# Best Looking Horse!



## Lynxlover

Post pictures of your beautiful horses. This is a contest and will end August 31. The rules are:

1. Photo has to have yourself in it or taken by yourself
2. Any type of horse is allowed, not subject to one specific breed
3. Photos submitted after August 31st will not be judged
4. The judging is judges choice and I will show the top ten(depending on entries)
5. Pictures have to fit in one of the categories



CATEGORIES

Body
1. Face
2. Mane or Tail
3. Full Body
4. Markings
5. Eyes

Gaits
1. Walk
2. Trot/Jog
3. Canter/Lope
4. Pace(for those of us who have gaited horses)

Mishaps
1. Rears
2. Bucks
3. Unknown 

Disciplines
1. Jumping
2. Dressage 
3. Reining
4. Barrel Racing
5. Anything else

Random
1. Edited
2. Artistic



Cant wait to see you horses!


----------



## EmilyandJesse

Body- Face









Body- Markings








(My TB has an odd spot of discoloring. lol)

Random- Edited


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl

best tail









best mane... a double mane











most unusual marking... a black horse on a white horse










gait... idk if gallop counts











full body










artistic


----------



## Horses4Healing

Here are my entries for the contest!

Face: Tia










Tail: Tia









(I know the braid is bad but I love the picture and how it looks)

Full Body: Kitt










Markings: Kate









(Some people say the marking on her side looks like a witch riding a broomstick and some say some kind of bird)

Eye: Tia










Walk: Dreamer (and Me)










Trot: Ali (and Beth)









Canter: Zeus (and Beth)









(this OTTB was made to be a western pleasure horse!)

Bucks: Manny










Other: Annie









(not sure what she was doing but its funny)

Jumping: Tia










Anything else: Annie (and Me)









(Annie and I on a trail ride in Vacaville, CA)

Edit: Tia (and Me)


----------



## sommsama09

Body
1. Face
(picture not taken by me, but I am buying this horse )



3. Full Body

http://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii498/sommsama09/101_1550.jpg

1. Edited


----------



## Lynxlover

Beautiful horses everyone!


----------



## soenjer55

All of these were taking right after a 5 o'clock monsoon with a short lens, so please excuse the lack of long-distance quality and the darkness. :lol:
First (Face): Belle and Sonoita- Sonoita is Belle's dam, I thought it was cute.
Second (Face): Geronimo wants to know what the heck I'm doing carrying something other than food.
Third (Faces): The two biggest snots share a kiss.
Fourth (Artistic): Sonoita's nose, up close.
Fifth (Artistic): Gerri's nose, up close because of him, not me (gotta make sure I reeeally have no food, y'know?)
Sixth (Artistic): Molly, the old mare.
Seventh (Artistic): The neighbor kid decided to put her feet on the horse's back while she was standing there.
Eighth (Full-body): The two biggest snots and Sonoita's snotty mini-me jumping around. Blurry because of the short lens. 
Ninth (Full-body): Geronimo realizes all the other horses are... wait... standing over there. What kind of (wanna-be) stallion runs off without his herd? You're slacking, buddy...
Tenth (Gait?): Molly the old girl goes flat-out to keep up with the younger ones.

I have a billion and two more pictures, it almost killed me to have to only pick a few (a few as in, as many as I was allowed to have) Lol.


----------



## soenjer55

And just for giggles... Not really sure if these can go in a category anyway, as the whole idea is that all three of them go together- they're not that great by themselves.

Also, none of these pictures are edited yet, either... Gotta get to that soon, but I mean I only took about 5000. Me, cool weather, a camera, and my ponies don't mix well. Not at all... Lol.


----------



## Tux

Best Face:










Best Markings (Medicine Hat) :










Best Mishap (unknown) :


----------



## BarrelBunny

Body
1. Face: "Can I pleeeease have another cookie??"








2. Full Body: Ground tied! Ha ha!! (evil laugh)








3. Eyes: My pretty boy.








Disciplines
1. Jumping/Bareback: Annie and I 








2. Barrel Racing: My boy and I again... 








3. Barrel Racing: If we can't enter more than one, then please use the first one.








Random
1. Edited








2. Edited: Again, if we can't enter more than one, then please use this one.








3. Artistic: Believe it or not, this was taken by my phone :shock:


----------



## maddisullivan

Body - Face
<3


----------



## Country Boy

Cutest horse f I do say so myself


----------



## WickedNag

Just the best looking  Poles is what he was doing


----------



## soenjer55

WickedNag said:


> Just the best looking  Poles is what he was doing


Um, talk about a POWER HOUSE. Beautiful boy!!


----------



## Oldhorselady

Best eye:


----------



## WickedNag

soenjer55 said:


> Um, talk about a POWER HOUSE. Beautiful boy!!


Thank you! We love him! He is my daughter's horse... I just take the pictures.


----------



## randomrider92

1. Face









2. Mane or 








Tail









3. Full Bo







dy

4. Markings









5. Eyes









Gaits
1. Walk









2. Trot/Jog



















5. Anything else
(Cattle Sorting) I was warming up in the field.










2. Artistic


----------



## JustinaMarie

1 Face


----------



## cinnamon

Best Gait: Gallop









Best Discipline: Jumping









Best Discipline: Jumping


----------



## sinsin4635

I only have 2. Face & Body. My Mustang Modoc.


----------



## Canteringleap

1. Gait - Best trot 









2. Gait - Best Canter 









(Wasn't sure if you could enter two, but if I can - )









(entry one  )


----------



## Canteringleap

Body - Full body 








Disciplines- Jumping









Mishaps - Refusal(other)








I just love the facials in this 

Artistic - 









You all have such beautiful horses!


----------



## Canteringleap

*It is literally impossible to get him up when he does this. Sneaky.*










Excuse the tail! Old owner left it in a plait for a month or two, had to cut it out (The rubber band was still in it - Tried for weeks to loosen it)


----------



## skyhorse1999

Best face








mishap unknown








face; ehhhhhhhhhhhh nnooooo mmoooorrreee piiictttueerrrs


----------



## Roperchick

*walks away in defeat* i ALWAYS find these at work...then forget to post when i get home....sadface


----------



## MangoRoX87

El Fires Ablazin, AKA Playboy. 11yo AQHA Gelding

1.Face
2.Tail
3.Full Body
5.Eyes


----------



## Roperchick

Best Face Shot








Best Trot








Best Lope








Best Full body shot








Best Edited








Best Roll


----------



## QHriderKE

Body
1. Face
Peanut








2. Mane or Tail
Foxy








3. Full Body
Squiggy








4. Markings
Lizzy (almost has a medicine hat!)










Gaits
1. Walk
Foxy








2. Trot/Jog
Squiggy








3. Canter/Lope









Disciplines
4. Barrel Racing








5. Team Roping










Random
1. Edited








2. Artistic


----------



## Standardbred

Here are my entries:
FACE:









FACE:









FULL BODY 









TROT/JOG









TROT/JOG









CANTER/LOPE









JUMPING









EDITED









EDITED


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

Body-
--full body










Gaits-
--Trot










Mishaps-
--Buck










Disciplines-
--Showmanship










Random-
--Edited










Haha, I love everyone's pictures! Everybody's horses look so nice and lovely!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Pic one is Face, Pic two is Mane or Tail, three is Full Body, four is for Markings, and five is for Eyes.


----------



## AlexS

Face:

Here's my pretty Lucas.


----------



## rileydog6

sorry the pics are so big
body-face








body-mane








body-fullbody








body-markings(zebra stripes)








body-eyes








gait-walk








gait-canter








mishap-buck








mishap-unkown








jumping








dressage








anything else(mounted games)


----------



## FoxHillFarm

*Entry*

 Body-Markings entry


----------



## PalominoOwner

*My Horsey*

This Is My HOrsey


----------



## FoxHillFarm

*Body-Mane entry*

Here is my Body - Mane entry.


----------



## DinanDillon

Full body entry


----------



## TimWhit91

Artistic









Face:









Trot:









Eye:









Body:









Nose:


----------



## Lynxlover

Hello everyone! Due to an unseen event tomorrow, i'm going to have to close my contest one day early. The winners are:



Body
1. Face: maddisullivan
2. Mane: QHriderKE
3. Tail: Horses4Healing
4. Full Body: Ashleysmardigrasgirl
5. Markings: FoxHillFarm
6. Eyes: MangoRoX87

Gaits
1. Walk: Rileydog6
2. Trot/Jog: Roperchick
3. Canter/Lope: canteringleap
4. Gallop: Ashleysmardigrasgirl

Mishaps
2. Bucks: TheAQHAGirl
3. Unknown: Tux

Disciplines
1. Jumping: cinnamon
2. Dressage :Rileydog6
4. Barrel Racing: BarrelBunny
5. Anything else: WickedNag 

Random
1. Edited: TheAQHAGirl
2. Artistic: Randomrider



The categories that had no entries have been deleted off the list. Congratulations everyone! You all had beautiful horses!


----------



## WickedNag

Yay! I will have to tell my daughter! It is her horse  
Thanks for this contest...first one I ever entered and it was so nice to come to a thread and see everyone's gorgeous horses. They are all beauties!


----------



## Tux

*XD*

Yay!
We won!!!
XD 
Thanks for the great contest!


----------



## BarrelBunny

Yay! Thanks!!


----------



## Lynxlover

Thanx for the beautiful horses guys!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maddyjazzylove

Body-Face








Shot at 2012-09-09


----------



## MangoRoX87

Wa hoo yay! thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

